

Google Hotpot PM talks freely about Yelp Competition & more - jasonmcalacanis
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=zEC42W-UucA#t=290s
Great interview with Loir Ron the PM of Google Local/Hotpot, who speaks freely about a bunch of topics including competition with startups like Yelp.
======
MoAli
Really informative interview on how Google launches startups from within.

------
AWOL
crazy how google is slowly cutting the throats of every company on the planet
by creating copy cat products...to trust or not to trust?

------
LHeat
Loved this interview segment.

------
RCZAR
he was a cool dude

